# Κόβουν σελίδες από το εγχειρίδιο επειδή δεν τους πληρώνουν καλά;



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2010)

Έχει πολλή πλάκα. Εν αναμονή των ψηφιακών εκπομπών της Digea, αγόρασα αυτόν τον αποκωδικοποιητή. Τον προτίμησα επειδή έχει και θύρα USB, μέσω της οποίας μπορείς να βλέπεις τις ταινίες σου σε AVI, και να εγγράφεις προγράμματα της τηλεόρασης. Δηλαδή, στην ουσία καταργεί το βίντεο και το DVD recorder, και το συνδέεις μ' ένα flash drive ή έναν εξωτερικό σκληρό. Το γνωστό set-top που λέγαμε.

Όταν άνοιξα, όμως, το εγχειρίδιο, και διαβάζοντας τις ελληνικές οδηγίες, με μεγάλη μου στενοχώρια διαπίστωσα ότι δεν υπήρχαν πουθενά οι οδηγίες γι' αυτές οι δυνατότητες. Αρχικά λέω, "Λάθος έκανα, λάθος μηχάνημα μού έδωσαν". Στη συνέχεια, ψάχνοντας τις οδηγίες στα αγγλικά, διαπίστωσα ότι περιέχουν άλλα δύο κεφάλαια, με τίτλο Recording Live TV και Multimedia, που απουσιάζουν εντελώς από το ελληνικό εγχειρίδιο. Προσοχή, δεν λείπουν σελίδες, τα κεφάλαια είναι κανονικά αριθμημένα, το τελευταίο κεφάλαιο είναι το ίδιο και στις δύο γλώσσες, απλώς το ελληνικό έχει δύο λιγότερα κάπου στη μέση.

Τι να υποθέσω; Τσαπατσουλιά; Οικονομία στη μετάφραση; Τι;


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 9, 2010)

Υπάρχει περίπτωση η συσκευή να μην έχει τις δυνατότητες των οποίων η περιγραφή λείπει;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2010)

Όχι, τις έχει, το δοκίμασα και δουλεύει μια χαρά. Γράφει από την ψηφιακή εκπομπή της τηλεόρασης και αναπαράγει AVI.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2010)

Τα ελληνικά περιεχόμενα. Λείπουν τα κεφάλαια 7 και 8, που υπάρχουν στο αγγλικό, και συνεχίζουν κανονικά από το Troubleshooting.






Τα αγγλικά περιεχόμενα




Επειδή είναι ολοφάνερο ότι δεν πρόκειται για απλή αβλεψία, γι' αυτό ρωτάω μήπως έκαναν οικονομία μερικές σελίδες στη μετάφραση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2010)

Νομίζω ωστόσο ότι δεν είναι σωστό, ακόμα και ότι είναι παράνομο. Υπάρχει οδηγία της ΕΕ σχετικά με τη μετάφραση οδηγιών χρήσης. Π.χ., εδώ για τα μηχανήματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2010)

Φυσικά και δεν είναι σύννομο, και έχει επιπτώσεις για τον κατασκευαστή.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2010)

Τώρα σκέφτηκα μια εξήγηση: 
Πιθανόν να χρησιμοποίησαν την ίδια μετάφραση που έχουν κάνει για άλλο μοντέλο της ίδιας μάρκας που δεν έχει αυτές τις δυνατότητες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2010)

Ίσως κάποιος πρέπει να τους στείλει ένα γράμμα να τους το επισημάνει και να τους θυμίσει τις νομικές τους υποχρεώσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2010)

Συμφωνώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2010)

Μάλιστα κανονικά θα πρέπει αν τους γράψεις Αλεξάνδρα να σου στείλουν τις οδηγίες που λείπουν.


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Τώρα σκέφτηκα μια εξήγηση:
> Πιθανόν να χρησιμοποίησαν την ίδια μετάφραση που έχουν κάνει για άλλο μοντέλο της ίδιας μάρκας που δεν έχει αυτές τις δυνατότητες.



Συνήθως πάντως, συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. 
Δηλαδή παίρνεις μαζί με τη συσκευή ένα εγχειρίδιο που περιγράφει τις ιδιαιτερότητες όλων των μοντέλων, και ανατρέχεις στις δυνατότητες που ισχύουν για το δικό σου. 

(Πόσες φορές έχω χαρεί, με την εντύπωση ότι το μηχάνημα κάνει περισσότερα απ' αυτά που νόμιζα, για να συνειδητοποιήσω λίγο αργότερα πως οι οδηγίες μιλούν για διαφορετικό μοντέλο...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2010)

SBE said:


> Μάλιστα κανονικά θα πρέπει αν τους γράψεις Αλεξάνδρα να σου στείλουν τις οδηγίες που λείπουν.


Ή να σου αναθέσουν να τις μεταφράσεις...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2010)

Update:
Έστειλα email διαμαρτυρίας στην εταιρεία που εισάγει και συντηρεί τη συσκευή. Δεν ξέρω αν το έλαβαν, πάντως απάντηση δεν πήρα, ενώ έχουν περάσει δέκα μέρες.

Τώρα, σχετικά με τις ψηφιακές εκπομπές:
Χωρίς να είναι στραμμένη προς την Αίγινα η κεραία μου, πιάνω κανονικά τις ψηφιακές εκπομπές, με εξαιρετική εικόνα και κυρίως εξαιρετικό ήχο. Αν μη τι άλλο, συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα τον εν λόγω δέκτη. Το άλλο του πλεονέκτημα είναι που αφήνω συνέχεια ένα flash drive στη θύρα USB που διαθέτει, και μπορώ ανά πάσα στιγμή να εγγράψω κάτι που μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2010)

Διορθώνω το λάθος μου: 
Η κεραία μου είναι στραμμένη στον Υμηττό, απ' όπου υπάρχει και αναλογική και ψηφιακή εκπομπή. 
Όσοι βλέπουν Αίγινα, δεν βλέπουν πλέον αναλογικά, βλέπουν μόνο ψηφιακά.
Όσοι βλέπουν Πάρνηθα, βλέπουν μόνο αναλογικά και όχι ψηφιακά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2010)

Ανασταίνω το νήμα αυτό για να αναρωτηθώ αν οι μεγάλες εταιρείες τσιγκουνεύονται να προσλάβουν μεταφραστή για τα εγχειρίδιά τους και χρησιμοποιούν μεταφραστήρι κι ίσως επιμελητή που δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται. 
Αφορμή:
Αγόρασα χτες εάν μίξερ χειρός της Τεφάλ. Μεγάλη εταιρεία, δεν περίμενα να δω στο εγχειρίδιο τα τέρατα και σημεία που είδα. Υποθέτω η μετάφραση έγινε από τα γαλλικά, μια που είναι γαλλική εταιρεία, αλλά δεν είμαι και τόοοοοσο σίγουρη. Δείγματα:

_Για την παρόν συνταγή χρησιμοποιείστε ταινιοειδής σιδηρόβεργες_
Κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή; 





Και κάπου αλλού μου εξηγεί: _Πριν βγάλετε τις σιδηρόβεργες από την τροφή, αποσυνδέστε τη συσκευή_
Οι σιδηρόβεργες όμως έχουν χρήσεις που βοηθάνε να ταΐσεις πέντε χιλιάδες στην έρημο:
_βαθμιαία υψώνετε την ταχύτητα μέχρι η τροφή να παχύνει_
Βάζεις τις σιδερόβεργες στο αρνάκι γάλακτος και με λίγη ταχύτητα γίνεται προβατίνα.
Αυτές οι σιδερόβεργες όμως έχουν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, γιατί αλλού διαβάζω:
_Μη θίγετε τις σιδηρόβεργες ή τα ζυμωτήρια  και να μη βάζετε στη συσκευή αντικείμενα... διαφορετικά μπορείτε να τραυματιστείτε_ (άει τραυματίσου ρε!), _να *απειλήσετε άλλα άτομα* ή να ζημιώσετε τη συσκευή. _ 
Οι σιδερόβεργες διαταράσσουν την προσωπικότητα. Όμως λεέι και σε άλλο σημείο ότι η συσκευή δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται από άτομα με μειωμένες _φυσικές, αισθηματικές ή ψυχικές ιδιότητες_. Προφανώς η χρήση μειώνει κι άλλο τις ιδιότητες, και μπορεί να είναι βλαβερή. 
Άλλα πράγμα που δεν ήξερα είναι ότι μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε τη συσκευή αυτή: Χιόνι από χτυπημένα ασπράδια (γαλλιστί: blancs en neige, παλιά βιβλία μαγειρικής στην Ελλάδα τη λένε μπλαν-νεζ τη μαρέγκα), ενώ η κρέμα σαντιγύ έχει γίνει: ανθόγαλο για χτύπημα. Σωστό μεν, αλλά...

Η συνταγή, η οποία στα γαλλικά είναι pain d'epices, στα αγγλικά spice cake στα ελληνικά έχει γίνει κέικ με τζίντζερ, δεν έχει το συγκεκριμένο μπαχαρικό, άρα που ξεφύτρωσε; Απλό!
Στα αγγλικά το pain d'epices το λένε και gingerbread (που όμως είναι άλλη συνταγή), άρα ο μεταφραστής- αν υπήρχε- χρησιμοποίησε μεταφραστηρι από γαλλικά σε αγγλικά. 

Τα υλικά περιλαμβάνουν: _1 σακούλα (11γρ) σκόνη για ζυμαρικά_, ήτοι ένα φακελάκι μαγιά και _πράσινο άνισο_ (anis vert, γλυκάνισο). 

Όσο για τη γλώσσα, αφού μας λέει να _ανακατώνουμε_ μετά μας λέει να _μειγνύουμε_ το μίγμα. 

Αν και το καλύτερο, που μου αποκαλύπτει ικανότητες του μίξερ που ούτε τις φανταζόμουν καν είναι το ακόλουθο:
_*Συνδέετε τη συσκευή στο δίκτυο. *_


----------



## sarant (Jul 25, 2010)

Απίστευτο, αριστούργημα -θα το έκλεβα αν δεν ήταν καλοκαίρι. Τι να είναι άραγε οι σιδερόβεργες;


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2010)

sarant said:


> Απίστευτο, αριστούργημα -θα το έκλεβα αν δεν ήταν καλοκαίρι. Τι να είναι άραγε οι σιδερόβεργες;


 
Οι αναδευτήρες, φαντάζομαι:


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2010)

Sarant, αν βρω χρόνο (και διάθεση), θα το σκανάρω και θα στο στείλω, γιατί άλλο είναι να διαβάζεις τα αποσπάσματα κι άλλο να διαβάζεις ότι θα απειλήσεις κόσμο. Αν και δείχνει ότι κάπου πλήρωσε μεταφραστή η Τεφάλ, γιατι στις γενικές οδηγίες μερικές είναι σε πολύ σωστά ελληνικά. Είναι αυτές που είναι κοινές σε όλες τις συσκευές.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 26, 2010)

Πάντως, εγώ θα έστελνα και ένα γράμμα διαμαρτυρίας στην εταιρεία. Εντάξει, εμείς αγγλικά ξέρουμε και γελάμε, ωστόσο το εγχειρίδιο υποτίθεται ότι περιλαμβάνεται στην τιμή που πληρώνεις για το μίξερ και απευθύνεται και σε ανθρώπους που βασίζονται σε αυτό για να τη χρησιμοποιήσουν τη ρημαδοσυσκευή!


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2010)

Σωστό, και το σκεφτόμουν χτες αυτό, γιατί δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με καμιά συσκευή άγνωστης μάρκας που την αγοράζεις με δική σου ευθύνη από πάγκο στη λαϊκή κι έχει εγχειρίδιο της πλάκας. προέρχεται από πολυεθνική εταιρεία (στις σελίδες της Τεφάλ λέει ότι ο όμιλος έχει είκοσι πολυεθνικές), που πουλάει σε όλο τον κόσμο, που ο αγοραστής εμπιστεύεται κλπκλπ Φυσικά εγώ πήρα ένα μίξερ απλό, που δεν έχει καμιά δυσκολία στη χρήση, αλλά άλλες συσκευές τους μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνες αν δεν χρησιμοποιηθούν σωστά (βλ. χύτρες ταχύτητος).


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2010)

Επιβάλλεται, από το νόμο, να συνοδεύεται από ελληνικό εγχειρίδιο όταν εισάγεται και διατίθεται στην Ελλάδα. Θα έπρεπε να επιβάλλεται να έχει και σωστή μετάφραση για την οποία θα έχει πληρώσει μεταφραστές. Τα υπόλοιπα ανήκουν στις απίθανες τσιγκουνιές των εταιρειών, του τύπου «γυρίζουμε ταινία, πληρώνουμε όλο τον κόσμο για να φτάσει κάποια στιγμή και στη σπιτική οθόνη σας και εκεί... τσιγκουνευόμαστε να πληρώσουμε τον υποτιτλιστή». Δεν πά' να καείς με το πιστολάκι και το κακομεταφρασμένο μάνιουαλ, δεν πά' να μην καταλαβαίνεις Χριστό από το διάλογο, αυτοί στον μεταφραστή αποφάσισαν να κάνουνε οικονομία. Βαράτε τους, τους σπαγκοραμμένους!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 26, 2010)

Άσε που η Τεφάλ μπορεί να ανέθεσε τη μετάφραση σε μεταφραστικό γραφείο του τύπου _περάστε κόσμε, μεταφράζουμε με 0,05€/λέξη_, να νομίζει ότι έκανε οικονομία και να μην μπήκε καν στον κόπο να διαβάσει το ρημαδομάνουαλ. Βαράτε τους, συμφωνώ. Στο κάτω κάτω, τι σημασία έχει που δεν το χρειάζεσαι το εγχειρίδιο (και δεν εννοώ αποκλειστικά εσένα, SBE); Το πλήρωσες, δεν το πλήρωσες; Ε, πρέπει να είναι καλής ποιότητας!

Θα πρότεινα καταγγελία στο RAPEX αρχικά (εδώ τα σημεία υποβολής καταγγελιών). Εδώ, έχει ωραιότατη καταγγελία για μια λάμπα της οποίας το εγχειρίδιο είχε κακομεταφραστεί στα ουγγρικά.

Επίσης, ενδεικτικά:
Directive 98/37/EC of the European Parliament and of the Council of 22 June 1998 on the approximation of the laws of the Member States relating to machinery
[...]
(b) The instructions must be drawn up in one of the Community languages by the manufacturer or his authorised representative established in the Community. On being put into service, all machinery must be accompanied by a translation of the instructions in the language or languages of the country in which the machinery is to be used and by the instructions in the original language. This translation must be done either by the manufacturer or his authorised representative established in the Community or by the person introducing the machinery into the language area in question. By way of derogation from this requirement, the maintenance instructions for use by specialised personnel employed by the manufacturer or his authorised representative established in the Community may be drawn up in only one of the Community languages understood by that personnel.
[...]​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2010)

RAPEX; Της γλώσσας ή τελείωσαν τα ευφυή αρκτικόλεξα στην Επιτροπή;


----------

